# stock fuel pump displacement support?



## brianbrandt240sx (Jul 7, 2008)

i am thinking about putting a v6 motor in my car and was wondering about the amount of fuel pressure that the stock fuel pump supports. any information would be helpful.... the voltages given off from the fuel pump or the displacement the pump can handle... afrter markt ones are 255lph how about the stock one?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

i'm really not sure how much the stock one puts out. but just to be safe, i would still buy an aftermarket pump. walbro's are only $100 shipped from most places, so don't risk anything.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The stock DSM pump puts out ~ 140-160 lph.


----------

